# Base footwork



## jezr74 (May 2, 2014)

One of our warm-up activities is footwork where our back foot comes in parallel with our front foot, turn a certain amount of degrees and then back to the same stance. Generally you have a hand behind and one in front moving in a swaying motion.



Is there a name for this? My Korean is very small, and can never remember what the instructor calls it.
Ive noticed I kind of use the same foot work when working on techniques, is this common across the different Hapkido styles?

jez


----------



## jezr74 (May 2, 2014)

Looks like this, http://youtu.be/w4E-Jh4Ildw

Sent from my Surface Pro 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 2, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Looks like this, Footwork Drill.wmv - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my Surface Pro 2 using Tapatalk



I thought to wait for someone else to answer you in case they did that sort of thing.  Frankly, your youtube clip looks almost like a minor form.  Most Hapkido don't have forms, and certainly the the Hapkido I learned did not.  I was told there was a thought to do so in the mid-80s, and I remember my GM having us try some.  He didn't seem enthused about it.  And the Korean Hapkido Association ultimately decided against it.

As to practicing footwork.  Again, we never did that, at least not that way.  I don't personally see a value to that.  Different techniques require different footwork.  Foot movement has to be learned along with the rest of the technique.  I will say that footwork is extremely important.  When I taught, I usually had to remind students several times before they got the idea of how important it was to Hapkido.  Perhaps that is what your teacher is trying to do; teach that more so than any generic Hapkido footwork.


----------



## jezr74 (May 2, 2014)

They do it more as a warm up. If forms is similar to a kata. I haven't encountered anything like that, and don't think they do it either.

Your right, it might be foot work aimed at working with the first techniques. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

